# Spaniel Tests AKC



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would love to do this with Fisher & Slater. Reminds me to look @ AKC and see if any spaniel tests are coming up in my area. 
The only thing that makes me hesitant is the "hunt dead" or whatever they call it where you basically run a blind but then the dog hunts it up at the end -- eek!! Goes against everything we do in teaching a retriever to run proper blinds. But I'm sure it could be done


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We entered and passed a senior level test this past fall and had a good time. I used the same whistle that I use for retriever training. What I noticed is the judges expect to see the dogs quarter naturally and cover the ground without being led around. The hunt dead is similar to the blind but definately different. The judges set out 2 flags about 10 yards apart roughly 50 yards away. The bird was placed somewhere between the flags. When we ran there was a cross wind so I lined Gibby on the right hand flag and when he got to it I stopped him and gave him an over. Overall it was a good experience.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When AKC Hunt Tests began (now almost 30 years ago) the "Hunt Em Up" was part of nearly every junior test.  

If you upland hunt your dog the Spaniel tests will be right up your alley. As far as whether to enter your dog as a flusher or a pointer? You have to know your dogs natural tendencies. Some goldens are natural pointers others are flushers. My old Mindy and Maxi were staunch pointers, Angel and Kate are flushers. You just have to work with them a bit to see what they want to do.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Swamcollie,
I agree with you, some are pointers and some are flushers. My old guy Hunter doesn't retrieve, but he's excellent at finding and flushing a bird. It's kind of funny. My girl Lucy I was thinking of getting her involved. She's 18 months. Do you think it's the right time to introduce that type of training (this summer) or would it be better to wait until after she learns blinds. We're just learning how to handle right now.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Get her handling first.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do it do it do it, it's a blast!!!
I used a retriever whistle, and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK I looked up on AKC, the closest spaniel HT is about 6 hrs away north of Atlanta 
We have lots of pointer (GSP/weim/vizsla/brittany) tests in FL but no spaniels! Shoot!!!!

I have started taping the wings of a live duck and tossing it out in the woods for Fisher. I toss it, go train another dog for at least half an hour, and go back and Fisher gets to find it. It's the closest thing to upland we've got


----------

